# 6gb for i7



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am looking for a set of ram thats no more then $110 on newegg

i am bad when it comes to ram, so please help me

also going to use the promo code for $10 off
MEMORYSALE15
so far these have come up
OCZ Platinum 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 == $100 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381

G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 ======== 95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

Patriot 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 ====== $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220367

Crucial 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066  ===== $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2009)

OCZ Platinum 3 x 2GiB DDR3-1600:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

is that what your using ?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to recommend http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247 based off of some reviews I've read. This is the RAM I will be purchasing when I get my i7 920 (in about a month).


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

what should i be looking at the speed or the timings ?
1800 vs 1600 
Cas 7 vs 8?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what should i be looking at the speed or the timings ?
> 1800 vs 1600
> Cas 7 vs 8?



High end ram means less with i7 performance wise than any other platform. I would however take higher speed over low latency. I've had both the Gskill kit (Sold to Bogmali) and the OCZ kit you're looking at. Very similar performance, just like most of the decent kits on the market. Honestly, unless you get select D9's or Elpida Hypers that reach 2000mhz on reasonable voltage, there is very little difference b/t DDR3 kits, except for the heatspreaders.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2009)

damn i thought you broke 6Ghz with the i7 

guess i got to learn how to read better lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

what about these?
they are a little over my budget but i may be able to get them 

OCZ Reaper HPC 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 = 130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227415

Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600  ==== 85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220365

trying to find a good set so i can get it today


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2009)

these corsair look nice for 124 - the 15% cas7 1600's might be some sweet ram.....


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145242


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> these corsair look nice for 124 - the 15% cas7 1600's might be some sweet ram.....
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145242



i will probably get those they come out to 123.41 shipped


----------



## douglatins (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i will probably get those they come out to 123.41 shipped



Yes, you cant go wrong with corsair


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609361


carries HCH9 judging from the reviews on them should easily pop 2000 8-8-8-24 with 1.9v


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

is that safe 1.9v on an i7 920?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> is that safe 1.9v?



not 100% HCH9 clocks very well with lower volts than D9's my kit was stable with 1800 8-8-8-24 1.86v it however takes more volts with higher clocks on AMD's than on intel's the same kit on an i7 will likely take less voltage to get the same clock


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

right now its between cdawalls supertalents and systemvipers corair 

they both offer lifetime warranty so thats a plus in my book


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2009)

crucial value. no need to get more expensive ram


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

these ones right
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246

i thought the chips on those changed?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/2000-88824.jpg
> 
> crucial value. no need to get more expensive ram





Assassin48 said:


> these ones right
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246
> 
> i thought the chips on those changed?



yes they carry D9HPV or D9HPT now which clocks to around 2000 8-8-8-24 1.8-1.9v same as the HCH9 i linked and honestly the supertalents could carry the same chips but seeing how they are the same price


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609361
> 
> 
> carries HCH9 judging from the reviews on them should easily pop 2000 8-8-8-24 with 1.9v



These are no longer Micron chips. They are now using Elpida non hyper IC's. I have a set in my back up i7 rig. 



cdawall said:


> yes they carry D9HPV or D9HPT now which clocks to around 2000 8-8-8-24 1.8-1.9v same as the HCH9 i linked and honestly the supertalents could carry the same chips but seeing how they are the same price



You are just asking for trouble trying running them at this high of vdram. Best off buying a set that does 1800+ at 1.65 or less. I'd get the Gskills. I think they are the best value. The Super Talent would have been my choice, if they had the D9 IC's in the first set I had.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2009)

mine are D9kpv, i assume they are still d9


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

which ones are good?
Patriot 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 = $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220367

G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 == $95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 == $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220363

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 == $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145236

or should i just go for the crucial value ram?


----------



## Binge (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you thought about these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144285

1333 @ 7-7-7-24 1.5V  That just smells of headroom.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jun 8, 2009)

So far, the main gig in choosing ram is frequency, timings is a plus. I like my OCZ Gold 1600 Low-Voltage memory kit as it keeps itself at 1.65V when running at 1600MHz. Great headroom but not the best.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> which ones are good?
> Patriot 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 = $90
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220367
> 
> ...



All of these sticks would be just fine. Think about the memory dividers for i7. Realistically, you are not going to run your ram much higher than 1700, unless you're jumping up to 2000+.  Most of these kits will be able to clock until at leat 1700. Actually, I've yet to have a set of DDR3 that wouldn't clock at least this high, despite the rated speed. What does this tell you? Get the cheapest set that you like...


----------



## Binge (Jun 8, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> So far, the main gig in choosing ram is frequency, timings is a plus. I like my OCZ Gold 1600 Low-Voltage memory kit as it keeps itself at 1.65V when running at 1600MHz. Great headroom but not the best.



I'll just re-post this,

Soooo.... you're all going to laugh  Super tight timings on ram? Pshhhh.... uber high frequency? Meh.... So I chose to test a CPU benchmark and a gaming benchmark to see if there was much of a difference between ram timings and frequency and if it really made as much or more difference than the frequency of the i7 itself. Here's the results!

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 6-7-6-15





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 43.65s, Average FPS: 43.12
Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 52.76 at frame 1560
Average Tri/Sec: 24930622, Tri/Frame: 578174
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 41.36s, Average FPS: 45.50
Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 53.60 at frame 1525
Average Tri/Sec: 26294232, Tri/Frame: 577846
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 41.36s, Average FPS: 45.50
Min FPS: 33.31 at frame 1638, Max FPS: 54.86 at frame 1570
Average Tri/Sec: 26403556, Tri/Frame: 580313
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:29:24 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.31 Max: 54.23 Avg: 45.50 ]


i7 920 @ 4.2GHz Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 8-8-8-24





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 43.41s, Average FPS: 43.35
Min FPS: 35.27 at frame 1367, Max FPS: 53.49 at frame 1565
Average Tri/Sec: 24598810, Tri/Frame: 567448
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 41.30s, Average FPS: 45.56
Min FPS: 35.16 at frame 1655, Max FPS: 53.59 at frame 1524
Average Tri/Sec: 26746064, Tri/Frame: 586997
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 41.35s, Average FPS: 45.51
Min FPS: 35.16 at frame 1655, Max FPS: 53.93 at frame 1571
Average Tri/Sec: 26130090, Tri/Frame: 574143
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:07:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 35.16 Max: 53.76 Avg: 45.54 ]

i7 920 @ 4.2GHz Kingston HyperX 2000MHz 8-8-8-24





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz @ 4200 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 42.89s, Average FPS: 43.88
Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 53.80 at frame 1553
Average Tri/Sec: 25446648, Tri/Frame: 579873
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 41.20s, Average FPS: 45.68
Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 53.80 at frame 1553
Average Tri/Sec: 26388626, Tri/Frame: 577728
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 41.35s, Average FPS: 45.51
Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1635, Max FPS: 54.97 at frame 1563
Average Tri/Sec: 26367188, Tri/Frame: 579353
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:49:14 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.91 Max: 54.39 Avg: 45.60 ]

i7 920 @ 4.0GHz Kingston HyperX 2000MHz 8-8-8-24





Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz @ 4000 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 6.00 GB
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 0 MB
Video Processor: NVxx
Driver version: 8.15.11.8585 (20090501020200.000000-000)
Motherboard: DFI DFI LP UT X58 1.0

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 42.77s, Average FPS: 44.00
Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.44 at frame 1548
Average Tri/Sec: 25262982, Tri/Frame: 574157
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.33
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 41.61s, Average FPS: 45.23
Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.69 at frame 1568
Average Tri/Sec: 26344398, Tri/Frame: 582456
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 41.51s, Average FPS: 45.34
Min FPS: 33.55 at frame 1631, Max FPS: 54.69 at frame 1568
Average Tri/Sec: 26135890, Tri/Frame: 576426
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.32
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

05/17/2009 07:40:19 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate 64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0x 
==> Framerate [ Min: 33.55 Max: 54.69 Avg: 45.29 ]


Video card was a GTX295 at stock settings. The only changes to the bios were to change the timing and frequency of the ram and CPU on the last test. The last test reveals that most benchmarks will be affected by CPU frequency instead of ram frequency. I am more surprised that this D0 can run at 4.2GHz with 2000Mhz ram  That alone is a bright shiny beacon of niceness that came out of this abyssmal line of testing. Why am I less enthusiastic about my 50nm Elpida HyperX ram modules? Well I think the results speak for themselves  Happy overclocking!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

the hyper X are out of my price range looking for 109 Shipped 
ill be using the code so they can be 118


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn those HyperX hitting 2000MHz kills me.  I just want to run mine at 1600+ for my 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 8, 2009)

after thinking about it a lot i want to get these
Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220363

what you all think ?


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice sets of RAM...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> after thinking about it a lot i want to get these
> Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220363
> 
> what you all think ?



I never was all that impressed with the couple of Patriot sets I've had, but they will do the job.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I never was all that impressed with the couple of Patriot sets I've had, but they will do the job.



now i have changed my mind 
Thanks Paulieg


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> now i have changed my mind
> Thanks Paulieg



LOL. Don't let me sway you. You like what you like. Generally, all of the kits you've selected will probably clock similarly. I liked the Gskills primarily because I like their heatspreader design better than the rest, and they are cheaper than some of your other options. Why not consider these too? I have the 1866 sticks. I think they are the same IC's. They clock quite well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227417


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Don't let me sway you. You like what you like. Generally, all of the kits you've selected will probably clock similarly. I liked the Gskills primarily because I like their heatspreader design better than the rest, and they are cheaper than some of your other options. Why not consider these too? I have the 1866 sticks. I think they are the same IC's. They clock quite well.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227417



they look reall good sold out so i cant use the $10 code 

might just get chickenpattys PI blacks
what you think?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> they look reall good sold out so i cant use the $10 code
> 
> might just get chickenpattys PI blacks
> what you think?



3GB or 6GB? If it's 6, I'd grab them. If not, I'd go with the Gskills at Newegg. I didn't notice much difference b/t the black Pi's and those. Just the color, really.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

these ones?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> these ones?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247



Yup. Those are your best option for price/performance,in your price range IMO. Good looking sticks too. Hell, If you bought the Pi's for me, and added $25, I'd sell you my Reaper 1866's. They match my board a bit better...not that it's important.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

pm me i am sure we can work it out


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope nobody thought I was trying to sell you on the Hyper X?  My point is high frequency is not always the winner over tight timings.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hope nobody thought I was trying to sell you on the Hyper X?  My point is high frequency is not always the winner over tight timings.



No, I think you made some good points. I've had some sticks that bench better with tight timings, and some with high frequencies. The differences are minimal though, in my experience.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hope nobody thought I was trying to sell you on the Hyper X?  My point is high frequency is not always the winner over tight timings.



hyperX has a really high failure rate


----------



## _33 (Jun 9, 2009)

Concerning the G.Skill blue PI series stick 1600-8-8-8-21, They work fine at their rated specs at 1T with my processor overclocked to 3.6ghz.

In everest, I get 17581 mb/s read, 14134 mb/s write, 18296 mb/s copy and latency of 48.1 ms.


----------



## Binge (Jun 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hyperX has a really high failure rate



what does that have to do with what I posted?


----------



## 50eurouser (Jun 22, 2009)

*Samsung HCH9*

Can someone give any advice with these *Samsung HCH9* Chips ? I've found them on a Transcend Jetram 2 X 2 GB DDR3-1333 for a Phenom II Rig. How high can they go ??


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> what does that have to do with what I posted?



i misread your post i'm sorry



50eurouser said:


> Can someone give any advice with these *Samsung HCH9* Chips ? I've found them on a Transcend Jetram 2 X 2 GB DDR3-1333 for a Phenom II Rig. How high can they go ??



HCH9



cdawall said:


> cdawall |900Mhz | Phenom X4 955@3600mhz | 8-8-8-24 1T | 1.9v | 2x1GB Wintec AMPX 1333 CL9 | Samsung HCH9 | Asus M4A78T-E | 790GX LINK


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd buy theses

You can't beat the price/performance... Just posting for people who might still look at this thread...


----------

